# Urticating hairs



## Spiderling LT (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi,
Maby you know somthink abuot urticating hairs, like from what sp. throwing urticating hairs is begest reaction? 
From what they are made? What material is alergetic in them?
Exmple for my any sp. of tarantulas havent don any raection.(B. vagans, B. smithi, L. parahybans, N. coloratovillosus, B. emilia, and so on.)
What is your rection on urticating hairs?
Thanks
(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## becca81 (Jan 18, 2005)

NW (new-world) Ts have urticating hairs, whereas OW Ts do not.  I've had them on me once from putting my hand in a tank to rearrange something, and my hand itched for a minute or so.  Other than that, no big deal.


----------



## Orb Weaver (Jan 18, 2005)

> NW (new-world) Ts have urticating hairs, whereas OW Ts do not.


Aren't there a few NW species which don't possess urticating hairs? I think I read that somewhere ...


----------



## Sheri (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=32599&highlight=haired


This thread has some iinteresting dialogue as to the continued and sustained effect of exposure to urticating hairs.

Both of my kids have been diagnosed with asthma in the past 3 months, I have made a decision to begin selling most of my NW stock and focus primarily on OW.


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't think it is a "material" in them. From the spider biology books I've read, it's the microscopic barbs on the hairs that cause the irritaion to the skin and eyes. I have a really good book by Renier Foelix on spider biology with great info on Tarantulas. You can see it here http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0195095944/103-2772602-0816645?v=glance

and if you think L. parahybana hairs give you no reaction, you are either immune (for some odd reason or you're not human) or you don't have an L parahybana. Mine kicked hairs at a mouse once, I was 1 foot from the tank,  and I felt several of these microscopic hairs land on my arms and it caused instant itching and burning, the worst I've felt from any Tarantula.


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 18, 2005)

Orb Weaver said:
			
		

> Aren't there a few NW species which don't possess urticating hairs? I think I read that somewhere ...


Psalmopoeus, Tapinauchenius and Ephebopus (got them on pedipals but dont flick them)
Maybe Iridiopelma but not sure there.

/Lelle


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 18, 2005)

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> I don't think it is a "material" in them.
> 
> and if you think L. parahybana hairs give you no reaction, you are either immune (for some odd reason or you're not human) or you don't have an L parahybana.


Theres a theory that a protein (or other substance) on the urticating hair causes most of the reaction, while the barb shaped hair functions as a tool to get the irritating substance into the skin.
To me its makes alot of sence since it seems like the more exposured you get by the hairs - the worse reactions you get.
When I started keeping tarantulas (NW species) I didnt feel anything from the hairs - now its torture even from the same species as I kept back then.

/Lelle


----------



## Tescos (Jan 18, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Ephebopus (got them on pedipals but dont flick them)
> 
> /Lelle


Are you sure? I think Bertani (at least I think it was Bertani ...I have a bad memory lol) said at a lecture about urticating hairs he gave in Germany, that the type 5 hairs that the genus _Ephebopus_ have are indeed of the airborne type. Im also sure that there is something about this writen by Marshal and Uetz as well.


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Jan 18, 2005)

*Urticating hairs...*

Urticating hairs can have different reactions with different people. Some may not have effects or some individuals will have more pronounced discomfort.
In my experience the Lasiodora and T. Apophysis are the worst when it comes down to rating them all.
Intense itching and reddening of the affected area. I employ latex gloves when cleaning these particular tanks out, with a good slathering of hydrocortisone cream. It really helps.
I can't imagine getting these barbed intruders into my eyes or throat, it would be a most unpleasant experience.


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 18, 2005)

Tescos said:
			
		

> Are you sure? I think Bertani (at least I think it was Bertani ...I have a bad memory lol) said at a lecture about urticating hairs he gave in Germany, that the type 5 hairs that the genus _Ephebopus_ have are indeed of the airborne type. Im also sure that there is something about this writen by Marshal and Uetz as well.


Offcourse they _can_ use them but they dont it seems. I should have clarified that. And I added E. on the list cos they dont possess the typical abdominal urticating hair. I should have left them out of the list offcourse.. ;-)

/Lelle


----------



## shogun804 (Jan 18, 2005)

well my reaction is just mild icthing and if the somehow get into my eyese wich has only happened once the just water a little bit and get red.....other than that i have had little reaction to them but im always carefull not to scare them into flicking hairs.


----------



## Tescos (Jan 18, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Offcourse they _can_ use them but they dont it seems.


seems to who? Could it be that they do use them ,but because the patches of urticating hair are smaller than the patches found on the abdomens of other species that have urticating hair,they don´t use as many during their defencive actions? Could it be that because the type 5 hair is maybe smaller than the others they are not as noticeable? or maybe a mixture of both?


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jan 18, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Theres a theory that a protein (or other substance) on the urticating hair causes most of the reaction, while the barb shaped hair functions as a tool to get the irritating substance into the skin.
> To me its makes alot of sence since it seems like the more exposured you get by the hairs - the worse reactions you get.
> When I started keeping tarantulas (NW species) I didnt feel anything from the hairs - now its torture even from the same species as I kept back then.
> 
> /Lelle


could be, I don't really get affected by the urticating hairs from rosehairs, but L parahybana I noticed instantly. It is very possible being the extreme discomfort it causes, though nature never ceases to amaze me, and possibly it is just the structure and shape of the barbs on the hairs that make them so irritating. would be interesting if they find out more regarding the protein hypothesis.


----------



## NoS (Jan 18, 2005)

Greg Wolfe said:
			
		

> Urticating hairs can have different reactions with different people. Some may not have effects or some individuals will have more pronounced discomfort.


I would have to agree with this. As with most other things in life I have experienced as well, people react differnetly to different things. Fiberglass seems to irritate the hell out of some while others, including me, get a little irritation but nothing worth noting. The same is with other stuff like Poison Ivy. Some have a crazy outbreaks and reaction while others, like me, get only small patches of it that go away fast. 
I knew a guy that would have a breakout just being near Poison Ivy, without even touching it, just getting close to the air born pollen(or whatever it is).

Eyes on the other hand are probably sensitive for everyone, but even still some deal with painfull reactions differently. Some will freak out and rub their eyes which of course makes it worse. I can deal with discomfort and pain allot better than some I know. It has always seemed that I get over such pain allot faster as well.


----------



## galeogirl (Jan 18, 2005)

I find the urtricating hairs to be very painful, much like rubbing my skin against fibreglass insulation.  I wear latex gloves and long sleeves when I maintain my NW species, fortunately none of them are big hair-kickers.

Got a faceful of T. blondi hairs several years back, glad I was wearing safety glasses at the time.  Still, it was very painful and made my eyes water like crazy.


----------



## FryLock (Jan 18, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Psalmopoeus, Tapinauchenius and Ephebopus (got them on pedipals but dont flick them)
> Maybe Iridiopelma but not sure there.





			
				Crotalus said:
			
		

> Offcourse they can use them but they dont it seems. I should have clarified that. And I added E. on the list cos they dont possess the typical abdominal urticating hair. I should have left them out of the list offcourse.. ;-)





			
				Tescos said:
			
		

> seems to who? Could it be that they do use them ,but because the patches of urticating hair are smaller than the patches found on the abdomens of other species that have urticating hair,they don´t use as many during their defencive actions? Could it be that because the type 5 hair is maybe smaller than the others they are not as noticeable? or maybe a mixture of both?


What I have read (quotes from Marshall iirc to lazy to look them up) is they are fired off as the spider does it’s normal threat display but they tend to run out faster then spiders with a good sized patch on their abdomens, again im to lazy to check but I believe there thought to float which makes sense as they would be little use else.

All “true” members of the Aviculariinae have urtricating setae (that being Avicularia Iridopelma Pachistopelma) with Ephebopus having them on the inside face of the palps, it's believed some Avicularia also use their urtricating setae in a normal Theraphosinae type way (i.e. kicked off) iv seen a female A.purpurea "hair" her tube web in this way.


----------



## Spiderling LT (Jan 20, 2005)

Well ia jus put on my hand a portion of L. parahybana hairs and I dont feel any reaction
I siting with them 1.3 hour. And on another hand I put a B. albopilosum hairs and there too nothing.


----------



## Spiderling LT (Jan 20, 2005)

I finish the experiment after 2 huors.
I in summation the effect was only low itch and almost invisible pain, wich have finish over 20min.
I effect was only on inside of a elbow. On the hand I dont feel anything.
And effect was only with L parahybana hairs.


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jan 20, 2005)

Spiderling LT said:
			
		

> Well ia jus put on my hand a portion of L. parahybana hairs and I dont feel any reaction
> I siting with them 1.3 hour. And on another hand I put a B. albopilosum hairs and there too nothing.


Can I ask you where you got the hairs from? A molt? A live T? and also urticating hairs are microscopic, how do you know you didn't get mostly abdominal hairs?


----------



## Spiderling LT (Jan 20, 2005)

NYbirdEater said:
			
		

> Can I ask you where you got the hairs from? A molt? A live T? and also urticating hairs are microscopic, how do you know you didn't get mostly abdominal hairs?


I got them with brush from abdomen look on picture(middle on circle).
I take them from live T. I pick a  beam of hairs from abdomen, and not only with brush, but the T also kicketd my with hairs too.


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 20, 2005)

Tescos said:
			
		

> seems to who? Could it be that they do use them ,but because the patches of urticating hair are smaller than the patches found on the abdomens of other species that have urticating hair,they don´t use as many during their defencive actions? Could it be that because the type 5 hair is maybe smaller than the others they are not as noticeable? or maybe a mixture of both?


My own observations plus I never heard anyone stating they got a reaction from working with this genus. Usually when a spider use the urticating hairs in one way or another, kicking them off or as Avicularia do - try to press them against the intruder - its visible. Never seen Ephebopus do anything that indicates they rubbing their urtic. hairs off. Or i been blind perhaps.

/Lelle


----------



## Spiderling LT (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey maby you know the page or article whit information of urticating hairs structure?
And what stuff maks allergy  of skin?
I know these page:
http://arachnophiliac.co.uk/burrow/uticating_hair_reactions.htm
http://arachnophiliac.co.uk/burrow/urticating.htm
http://arachnophiliac.co.uk/burrow/why_urticating_hairs.htm


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Bill,


			
				FryLock said:
			
		

> What I have read (quotes from Marshall iirc to lazy to look them up) is they are fired off as the spider does it’s normal threat display but they tend to run out faster then spiders with a good sized patch on their abdomens, again im to lazy to check but I believe there thought to float which makes sense as they would be little use else.
> 
> All “true” members of the Aviculariinae have urtricating setae (that being Avicularia Iridopelma Pachistopelma) with Ephebopus having them on the inside face of the palps, it's believed some Avicularia also use their urtricating setae in a normal Theraphosinae type way (i.e. kicked off) iv seen a female A.purpurea "hair" her tube web in this way.


I have never noted any avicularia sp Kicking off urticating hairs,but they do love to press them into their predators. I agree that they possibly line their tube webs with the hairs.


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jan 20, 2005)

Here's a quote from The Biology of Spiders by Rainer F. Foelix speaking on urticating hairs of New World tarantulas:

"Each hair is covered by hundreds of little hooks, which cause severe itching when in contact with the skin, especially in the nose and eye region. Experiments show that these urticating hairs can work themselves 2mm deep into human skin (Cook et al., 1972, 1973)."

©1996 by Oxford University Press, Inc. and Geroge Thiem Verlag


----------



## Tescos (Jan 20, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> My own observations plus I never heard anyone stating they got a reaction from working with this genus. Usually when a spider use the urticating hairs in one way or another, kicking them off or as Avicularia do - try to press them against the intruder - its visible. Never seen Ephebopus do anything that indicates they rubbing their urtic. hairs off. Or i been blind perhaps.
> 
> /Lelle


But _Avicularia_ have I belive mainly type 2 urticating hairs and I belive other types though I´m not sure, where as _Ephobopus_ have type 5 (do they have other types?).
Type 5 urticating hairs I belive are smaller than the other types and because they are located on their pedipalps, I imagine that there are less of them (due to the area ristriction on the pedipalps that other species don´t have so much a problem with being as they are ...on their abdomens).
With the size and the quantity and perhapes even the different structure that these hairs have, is it not possible that these type 5 hairs are not that effective againts us (In the itchy sence)?
Another possible reason as to why no one complains is because they have never been hit by them? What I mean is if they thrown from the front and at the same time go into a threat pose then I would think the majority of people would have their hands well back from the bitey end and so maybe out of range?
I think it could be possible that you have not noticed any of your _Ephobopus_ throw its hairs at you as the actions may be very subtle it may just look like a threat pose, after all they are not rubbing their backs.....or is this not possible and you notice and observe all?


BTW Brendan,I had an _A.versicolor_ that I did see kick its hair once or twice but non of my others. Also the hair cloud (if thats the right word for it lol) was not as great as that like it is in something like a _Brachypelma_.


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 20, 2005)

The hairs are coated with iritating toxins , They are secreted over the surface of the individual hairs.. its also in the Micro sharp fillaments and barbs, There Like minature Brambles that have been diped in Iodine. with some sp they can be really unpleasnt especialy if inhaled


----------



## taorchard1987 (Jan 21, 2005)

New world tarantulas have the urcitating hairs. I had some on me of my Brachypelma Smithi it just itched for a min or two. The spider whose urcitating hairs you want to watch out for would be T.Blondi they itch for AGEZ!!!


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 21, 2005)

mimic58 said:
			
		

> The hairs are coated with iritating toxins , They are secreted over the surface of the individual hairs..


Do you got a reference to that?

Tescos, yes that might be why. I still think one would notice if they did flick em off before rearing up. If the hairs are there to get airborne they would most likely be visible after they are flicked off.

/Lelle


----------



## Lycanthrope (Jan 22, 2005)

@ spiderlingLT, I think you will find that if you continue your little experiment you will eventually find your reaction worsen a bit as time goes on. It may not noticeably change with each trial, but eventually you will notice you are not so immune. When I first started keeping t's, I never even itched or in any way felt the pressence of the hairs. I used to scoff at peoples claims of horrible itching and such and write them off as false. After my first year of keeping, it slowly developed from nothing to minor itching, and eventually progressed to some pretty unbearable symptoms resulting from T. blondi hair, a species I had originally had little to no problem with. I now keep only OW species, minus three docile NW t's that remain.


----------



## Spiderling LT (Jan 22, 2005)

I keep them more then 5 years, and dont feel any worsen. But maby in future you will be right.


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 22, 2005)

This link gives a pritty clear discription http://www.geocities.com/RainForest/Canopy/7956/urticating.html


----------



## Lycanthrope (Jan 22, 2005)

5 years huh? Well I guess maybe some are just immune.


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Jan 22, 2005)

*A lighter side of urticating hairs...*

With all due respect, urticating hairs can wreak havoc for some people. But there is a lighter side to the floating cloud of itch like...
During the summer when I feed and mess around back there sometimes I commence the project with out a shirt on, not thinking. Getting to the Lasiodora tanks I do my feeding and cleaning, humming an old Testament tune I like and then...
uh-oh... I did it again. Got my butt into the Lasiodora tanks without a shirt on, or latex gloves like I should. Here it comes... the welts and intense itching appear all over exposed skin.   
Hot shower and cortisone come to the rescue!  
The T Apophysis tanks are a different story, misery will ensue if I don't cover up. Apophysis urticating arsenals are the worst! Trust me!


----------



## FOX (Oct 31, 2005)

:wall: I am banging my head here, whats contradiction????

'grammostola''   'new world! yes!!!  urticating hairs!! no!!

so whats the catch????? :?


----------



## David_F (Oct 31, 2005)

FOX said:
			
		

> :wall: I am banging my head here, whats contradiction????
> 
> 'grammostola''   'new world! yes!!!  urticating hairs!! no!!
> 
> so whats the catch????? :?


There is no catch.  _Grammostola_ spp. do have urticating hairs unless you saw something I didn't that said they don't.  It's my understanding that, for whatever reason, the urt. setae of _Grammostola_ spp. just don't affect most people the way a lot of other species do.

EDIT: The paper THE OCCURRENCE OF ABDOMINAL URTICATING HAIRS DURING DEVELOPMENT IN THERAPHOSINAE (ARANEAE,THERAPHOSIDAE): PHYLOGENETIC IMPLICATIONS mentions what type of urticating hairs at least one species from _Grammostola_ (_G. mollicoma_, I think) has.  I can't seem to get the file to load on this computer but you might want to try it.  Here's the link: Click Me


----------



## Rob883226 (Oct 31, 2005)

I used to have at some times over 300 T Apophysis in my spider room, including juveniles. Always at least 40 adults. This was over a period of 4 years. The hair was annoying if I got slammed with a cloud. I would never handle them and always try to open the cages the very slowly as to not make them toss a cloud. Over all if they didn't flick they weren't a problem for me. Even when I would get slammed, or rest my hand on a spot a lot settled, it just made me itchy for a little while. 

One thing I would notice were calluses in strange places. I would get strange little bumps of what i can only describe as a callous at the corners inside my nose. Or in between my fingers right at the bottom. They would peel off very easily so i would just pick it off and drive on. I always put it up to the hairs getting stuck in pores and my body surrounding the barbs with skin. Over time forming a callous, at least thats what i hope it was. Over all dealing with these spiders made my hands very tough, even in the palms there seemed tough skin. I could have never kept these spiders, so many of them, around people. Like in a regular living room or a bed room. They had to be in their own room, the hair would settle everywhere even the ceiling. 

And the hair was always ready to do its job. It would get your attention fresh off his butt or 3 months later when you run your hand along a flat surface you didn't dust that a cloud had landed on. I would never recommend this species to anyone with sensitive skin.


----------



## mybabyhasfangs (Oct 31, 2005)

I personally have not been haired that I know of, but I really don't mess with Jason's hair kickers either!  But a few days after we brought home our geniculatas Jason had these two red nasty looking circles on his hand.  They had little pimples full of yellow junk, they looked horrible.  They lasted for about 2 weeks like that before the little pimples started to go away.  You can still see the red circles on his hands a little less than a month later.  He said it didn't start itching until about a week into it (itching really bad).  Now he wears gloves when he messes with the genics.  

Christina


----------



## Niloticus (Oct 31, 2005)

shogun804 said:
			
		

> well my reaction is just mild icthing and if the somehow get into my eyese wich has only happened once the just water a little bit and get red.....other than that i have had little reaction to them but im always carefull not to scare them into flicking hairs.


I have had urticating hairs from a T. Blondi in my eye once. The eye got very irritated and I flushed it with salt water. It seemed to do the trick. My hands usually itch a day or two after being exposed to their hair. Sometimes I use itch cream for that. It works somewhat.

Niloticus


----------



## Wolfy72 (Oct 31, 2005)

Pinklady and i have recently  discovered that I am severely recpetive to the urticating hair from any sp.  and IT SUCKS..


----------



## no_name (Feb 23, 2009)

do u know anything about brachypelma albopilosum and there kicking
i dont understand the consept of kicking the hairs i just got my T,today so im new at this


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 23, 2009)

Eh
New world T's have urticating hairs on their abdomens. When they feel threatened they will kick them off. From my experiance, B albopilosum hairs are not too bad. Everybody reacts differently to them. None of my B albos are big hair kickers anyway.


----------



## Scorpionqueen20 (Jun 25, 2010)

My fiance and I got our T. Blondi from a local store in town.  My fiance told her that she should wear gloves and she said "No I don't need to.  I have this down to a science.".  As she was chasing the T. all over the cage with the deli cup of course the Blondi was kicking hairs like crazy!  Poor T. was almost bald by the time she was done.  Needless to say her hands were beet red by the time we left.  We went back on several occasions to see how she was doing over the next few weeks.  She was no where to be found until about a month later, when she finally returned to work.  She said the pain was agonizing and that nothing helped with the itching and burning.  One last note - her hands were still beet red.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 25, 2010)

Yup, T. blondi can blister you.  but my Male Brachypemla smithi is worse for me that my T. blondi.

i really dont even mess with my B. smithi's much because of my reactions to the U hair.

once it was so bad, i had hive/ blister like things all over my arms, neck and hands for a week after just retrieving a molt from the males enclosure.  the only thing i can think of was he must have piled the U hairs up when he shed, because it tore me up. I would get rid of the pair i have if they wernt so dear to me.


----------



## jcrow209 (Jun 26, 2010)

My B. boehmei kicks hairs alot if I get to close during maintance. I never see the hairs on me, but my hand or arm will itch directly after.


----------



## Falk (Jun 26, 2010)

jcrow209 said:


> My B. boehmei kicks hairs alot if I get to close during maintance. I never see the hairs on me, but my hand or arm will itch directly after.


Those hairs are microscopic.


----------



## BrynWilliams (Jun 26, 2010)

Quite a good article on wikipedia worth a read for interest
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urticating_hair


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Jun 27, 2010)

Scorpionqueen20 said:


> My fiance and I got our T. Blondi from a local store in town.  My fiance told her that she should wear gloves and she said "No I don't need to.  I have this down to a science.".  As she was chasing the T. all over the cage with the deli cup of course the Blondi was kicking hairs like crazy!  Poor T. was almost bald by the time she was done.  Needless to say her hands were beet red by the time we left.  We went back on several occasions to see how she was doing over the next few weeks.  She was no where to be found until about a month later, when she finally returned to work.  She said the pain was agonizing and that nothing helped with the itching and burning.  One last note - her hands were still beet red.


I can attest to this story!  I was there.  It was one of the funniest things I've ever seen.  Not so much for her pain, for as much as she didn't heed my warning of not going in there without protection.  The redness on her hands as we left the store was pretty hard to look at.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 27, 2010)

Those hairs are starting to freak me out too much, from now on I am only getting OW t's.


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Jun 28, 2010)

You COULD always get a Pslam (forget the full name) species, or H. incei for NWers without hairs. And as a bonus, H. incei can be kept communally, so you can have many times the fun all in one enclosure, all without U-hairs!


----------

